# '48 Western Flyer survivor



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2019)

*Picked up this '48 Western Flyer last week. A true survivor was mostly original save the seat and coaster brake strap. Going to keep her as original as possible, except for tires,seat,coaster brake strap and handle grips. Until I can acquire the correct parts. Don't plan on doing much other than a good cleaning, shine as best as I can and service all the bearings. Been riding her as is though and rides very nice*.
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2019)

The tires are in great shape except for the rear tread. It's showing cord in some spots.
Hammerhead


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice Plain Jane. I like it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2019)

Boris said:


> Nice Plain Jane. I like it.



As do I. Thank you
Hammerhead


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice "him" not a "her".


----------



## Sun311usa (Oct 3, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> *Picked up this '48 Western Flyer last week. A true survivor was mostly original save the seat and coaster brake strap. Going to keep her as original as possible, except for tires,seat,coaster brake strap and handle grips. Until I can acquire the correct parts. Don't plan on doing much other than a good cleaning, shine as best as I can and service all the bearings. Been riding her as is though and rides very nice*.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1057958
> 
> ...



Neess to be shined ypy


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 19, 2019)

Pretty cool that you picked this one up. I like the pin stripes on the fenders and the painted wheels. Glad it's a rider. What does it look like now?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks a bit cleaner, and has new tires. Still may try some other tires on it. Just little bigger though.
Hammerhead


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 20, 2019)

That's a nice no fuss rider .    Good on ya for pickin' it up.    Personally , I like your choice of new tires on that bike.


----------

